# Tics Due To Anxiety?



## Blue Tyde

Ummm... hi just wondering if anyone here has muscle tics when they're really nervous or anxious or anything.

Oh and if you don't know what tics are they're uncontrollablle body movements almost kinda like tourettes I think...

Just seeing if anyone's like me.

God Bless!


----------



## miniman45

I read this post or something similar a while back and couldn't seem to relate.

But after a trip to the cinema with my mates i could feel the tics, they werent really bad but i could feel them and was ever so self concious about it and tried my hardest to stay still and if one did happen i'd maybe shuffle a bit to cover it up.

doesn't happen often though unless I just can't remember them.


----------



## inVis420

I get some mild tics when my anxiety gets bad. It doesn't bother me anymore though because they used to be alot worse.


----------



## Prakas

I have alot of tics, I don't know wether to call them voluntary or not. Hand tremors, tapping my feet in public, scratching an itch on my face in public.


----------



## epril

I blink, actually squeeze shut, my eyes a lot. I look away so people don't notice it hopefully. I lick my lips a lot. I pick my skin off my thumbs. Goodness, there are more, but I'm already nervous to admit these. Enough for now!


----------



## Miss Apprehensive

I pick off,bite or color the skin around my fingernails with pen/pencil. I also tap my feet and wiggle my legs.


----------



## KNG

Sometimes I have to blink my eyes hard...it used to be a lot worse. It's so annoying! Ugh. And yesterday my face was twitching a lot, I've never experienced that before.


----------



## ratbag

Mine is where my lips quiver. It feels unpleasant and is very noticeable, but I get alot of muscle spasms when I'm not anxious at all. Probably not a good thing.


----------



## xtina

i get random twitches and spasms. i'm trying to stay away from caffeine and sugar, which helps.


----------



## Wirt

I get this when i'm done with a social situation. Like someone coming to the door, then after they leave and I go over everything that was said.

luckily its never happened in the middle of a social situation. But I'm always waiting to let my guard down and slip.


----------



## massa

I sure do. Small muscle spasms all over, like really, really bad shivering whenever my anxiety acts up.


----------



## Blue Tyde

Hehe its really nice that theirs others like this lol. I know theres others with anxiety but I didnt know their were others with tics like me. I thought I was really weird for having them when I'm nervous.

I've had them ever since I entered high school my neck twitches and my torso shakes as well even I have to tighten my leg muscles to stop them from twitching.

I thought at one point I might've had tourettes and I don't know how to tell my mom because I don't tic all the time actually maybe I get the urge toshrug my shoulders or turn my neck sometimes when I'm alone or something but that's it...

High School sucks with anxiety AND TICS!!!


----------



## dreamj

When someone looks at me suddenly, my neck shakes a lot. Massive panic attack. Really wish I knew a way to desensitize myself from this, but all methods have failed.


----------



## laura024

My head/neck twitches when I'm really anxious. It gets worse when someone looks at me or in my direction. I hate it! And the thought of it happening makes me even more anxious. So it's kind of a vicious cycle.


----------



## fredbloggs02

I stutter sometimes. Also I have that odd little nose twitch too.


----------



## Lasair

My knees do this weird shaky thing


----------



## UndercoverAlien

yeah i've had all those happen before, never could stop it when it started, i just weathered the storm :bah


----------



## shy girl

Shaking my legs from side to side or up and down, rubbing my face or neck and stuttering.


----------



## purplerainx3

I've experienced some things like that, and they come and go. I assume they are from anxiety because I only get them whenever I'm not at home. For example, excessively squinting my eyes and sometimes when I have to present something, I feel like I can't control my movements and my arm or neck will involuntarily twitch.


----------



## JessicaPagan

I get tics to, my hands shake like crazy, and my hole body does to, it's even more emmbarrising cuz it happens in public alot, which makes me all worked up...it sucks..


----------



## AussiePea

I yawn constantly, like every 30 seconds or so. People have now caught up with it also so they know when I am anxious lol.

My right legs also gets RLS like crazy.


----------



## Listen

I get them. My head starts to twitch. People generally notice. It's gotten better, though, although not the rocking and head-twitching at the same time.


----------



## mezzoforte

If I'm really nervous, and I try to fake a smile, my cheeks start quivering until I can't smile anymore... -___-


----------



## SquirrelScout

I just joined now because over the past week I've started noticing this odd twitch in my neck when I talk to people, or I pass someone on the street. It doesn't always happen but when it does it really bugs me. I try and look the person in the eye while they're talking like I normally do but my neck starts twitching and I feel like looking in the other direction, but I want to look them in the eye, so it's almost like I'm fighting with myself over where to look. 2 days after my fiancee left me I started developing these symptoms, and now when I walk down the street I keep my gaze on the floor in front of me, especially when someone walks by. I've been looking it up and I'm pretty sure it's SA. I don't know if it's from the stress of losing someone I cared so much for, or if I've had it this whole time. Since she made me feel so good about myself I'm not sure if that kept it at bay. I've been reading that the only way to get rid of it is through therapy, but I hate shrinks. I guess I have to see what happens, and if it becomes more of a problem I have no choice but to go to therapy.


----------



## ihatesocialanxiety101

Blue Tyde said:


> Ummm... hi just wondering if anyone here has muscle tics when they're really nervous or anxious or anything.
> 
> Oh and if you don't know what tics are they're uncontrollablle body movements almost kinda like tourettes I think...
> 
> Just seeing if anyone's like me.
> 
> God Bless!


I don't know if they're because of SA but sometimes I just have this weird shiverry feeling that travels up my body and ends at my ears and I sort of flinch. My dad also has this.


----------



## Antis

Yeah, very badly. My head mostly, damn annoying.


----------



## Lateralus

When I'm talking in front of people that make me nervous I always have a hand up around my face or neck. It's probably so obvious and goofy looking but I do it without thinking.


----------



## mikesmart

when i get anxious, i cough 9 times


----------



## Cerberios

I also have that coughing fit and at the end of that I kind of feel a euphoric high.
It's weird and also a recent development for me.

My eyes tend to twitch, my neck as well, I'll end up trying to crack my wrists and knuckles to rid my fingers of uncontrollable ticking.


----------

